# cell phone



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

WOMAN: "Hi Honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"
MAN: "Yes."

WOMAN: "I'm at the mall and I found this beautiful leather coat. It's only
$2,000; is it OK if I buy it?"
...
MAN: "Sure, go ahead if you like it that much."

WOMAN: "I also stopped by the Lexus dealership and saw the new models. I
saw one I really liked.."

MAN: "How much?"
WOMAN: "$90,000."

MAN: "OK, but for that price I want it with all the options."
WOMAN: Great! Oh, and one more thing... I was just talking to Janie at
the real estate broker and found out that the house I wanted last year is
back on the market. They're asking $980,000 for it."

MAN: "Well, then go ahead and make an offer of $900,000. They'll
probably take it. If not, we can go the extra eighty thousand if it's what
you really want."

WOMAN: "OK. I'll see you later! I love you so much!"
MAN: "Bye! I love you, too."
The man hangs up. The other men in the locker room are staring at him in
astonishment, mouths wide open. He turns and asks, "Anyone know whose
phone this is?"


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:twisted: -_O- -_O-


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

:O•-:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats funny right there!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 thats great


----------

